# Sun Enterprise Studio 8 langsam



## heichi (5. Mai 2006)

Hallo Leute, 
da ich angefangen habe mit java herumzutüfteln, habe ich mir verschiedene IDE's angeschaut und installiert. Mir persönlich gefällt Sun Studio Enterprise ganz gut. Habe aber leider ein problem:
Es arbeitet sehr sehr langsam.
An was könnte es liegen?
Habe 512MB RAM, auf einen anderen PC mit dem gleichen Arbeitsspeicher hatte ich keine Probleme!

hat jemand vielleicht eine Antwort?

Danke  :roll:


----------



## bronks (7. Mai 2006)

heichi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... An was könnte es liegen?
> Habe 512MB RAM, auf einen anderen PC mit dem gleichen Arbeitsspeicher hatte ich keine Probleme! ...


Ich habe keine Ahnung was Du mit Deinem RAM treibst, aber es gibt noch einige andere leistungsbeeinflussende Sachen, die in einem Computer drinstecken. Erzähl doch mehr über den verwendeten Computer.


----------



## heichi (8. Mai 2006)

Hallo, 
auf beiden PC' laufen eigentlich ungefähr die gleichen Prozesse!!! 
Das komische ist das ich mit NetBeans keine Probleme habe. Mir persönlich gefällt die IDE sehr. 
Aber wieso Sun Studio Enterprise so langsam ist kann ich mir nicht erklären.

lg Heichi


----------



## Jockel (8. Mai 2006)

CPU? Größe der Auslagerungsdatei? Zugriffsgeschwindigkeit der Festplatte? Größe des geöffneten Projekts? Betriebssystem?


----------

